
A Facebook employee tied to Cambridge Analytica has quietly left Facebook - johnshades
https://www.fastcompany.com/90231904/a-facebook-employee-tied-to-cambridge-analytica-quietly-left-facebook
======
david-cako
remind me if I ever quit a company that people are unhappy with to not do it
"quietly". lots of yelling + property damage.

